# Fin du fichier avec pico (ou nano)



## SuperCed (11 Mai 2005)

Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un racourcis permettant d'aller à la fin du fichier dans l'éditeur pico ou nano.

Merci, je n'ai pas trouvé dans la doc.


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2005)

j'ai pas testé mais de souvenir tu peux accelerer la descente avec les fleches barrées


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Mai 2005)

Pour avoir de l'aide dans _pico_ ou _nano_ tu dois faire :

*<CTRL>+G*​ 
Tu as par exemple :
*
<CTRL>+V* : écran suivant
*<CTRL>+Y *: écran précédent
*<CTRL>+E *: fin de la ligne

etc &#8230;

Bonne chance


----------



## SuperCed (12 Mai 2005)

ça je savais, sinon j'ai trouvé la réponse :

crtl-_
crtl-v


----------

